# Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!



## Leopardgecko (26. Februar 2011)

*Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!*

Hallo Corsair Team,

mir ist ein Mißgeschick passiert.
Eines der Seitenteile ist mir umgefallen und landete genau auf den Verriegelungen.
Dabei sind die Arretierungshaken der Schieber abgebrochen, sodas sich die Seitenwand nicht mehr verschließen lässt.
Ich habe im anhängenden Bild mal die Bruchstellen markiert.
Wie komme ich an neue Teile heran?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!*

Bitte Mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com mit der Bitte um Ersatzteil - sollte kein Problem sein, kann sein das es etwas dauert (CeBit Stress gerade) aber das sollte kein Thema sein


----------



## Leopardgecko (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!*

Danke für die Info. 
Ich habe gerade eine Mail abgesetzt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!*

Nicht dafür, immer gerne.


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. April 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!*

Wie lange braucht der Corsair Support um auf eine Anfrage zu reagieren?
Ich habe vor 6 Wochen eine Mail gesendet, aber bis jetzt noch keine Reaktion erhalten.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. April 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!*

Einfach nochmals schicken 48h - ansonsten ist die Mail sicherlich im Spamfilter gelandet.


----------



## Leopardgecko (22. April 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!*

Gestern kam ein Paket von Corsair per UPS an.
Inhalt war eine komplette Seitenwand! 
Vielen Dank für den super Service.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. April 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - Benötige dringend Ersatzteile!*

nicht dafür, immer gerne 

Kam wahrscheinlich erst aus Asien rüber per Schiff.


----------

